# iluminacion delantera y tasera de  una moto mediante leds



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 9, 2008)

buenas me presento y os queria felicitar por este gran foro y hacer unas preguntitas:
mirar tengo que ponerle luz a mi moto, y se la voy a poner con una bateria recargable de 12V 5 o 7A no se exactamente cual de los 2 valores de amperaje es, en la parte luminica tengo una linterna de leds que e desmontado para sacar la placa con los diodos, y son 19 diodos blancos delante que funcionan con 3 pilas de 1'5V (ref. 1.5V R03 "AAA") y en la parte trasera e realizado una pcb con 4 diodos rojos de los normales creo ke son a 2'6V me parecen, bueno pues queria saber que resistencias le tengo que poner, al foco delantero que son 19 leds (la intensidad no lo se la que daran son de los blancos) a 12V que resistencia le pondria? le pongo una a cada leds o una resistencia de de 1 w de esas que son mas grandecitas? o cual pongo? y la parte trasera va con 4 diodos rojos y una resistencia a cada uno seria de unos 500€ aprox..., e irian tambien conectados a la misma bateria de 12V creeis que consumiran mucho? o durara bastante la bateria? bueno pues me ayudaria muchisimo,ya que es porm i seguridad vial y la de los demas, muchisimas gracias espero vuestra respuesta en cuanto sepa algo ire manos a la obra, 1 abrazo compañeros


----------



## leop4 (Feb 9, 2008)

con una de 1K te va ha ir rebien. pero no los leds no consumen mucho y si queres mas luminosidad ponele de 680 ohms 1 o 2w cada una, pero para eso tendrias que utilizar la bateria de la moto para que se valla recargando continuamente...saludos...


----------



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 9, 2008)

la bateria es una recargable la cargaria por las noches por eso no hay problema, tengo por aqui un protoboard y una placa d ordenador vieja que puedo ir sacando resistencias variables fijas etc... si me lo vais diciendo mas o menos puedo ir haciendo pruebas mientas ok? muchas gracias voy aver si saco algunas resistencias. 1 saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola amigo, soy Eduardo y espero poder ayudarte con ésto. Si los LED's de los cuales hablas son de 5mm, 3v, 2.6v, 1.7v, el consumo en amperaje es de unos 15mAh a 30mAh. Por el consumo no t preocupes. Y para calcular la resistencia es simple, mira: hay una formula para ésto. Primero calcula el consumo de todos los led's de cada conjunto, delanteros y traseros y luego calculas asi: El voltaje del cual dispones (o sea 12v) menos (-) el voltaje que necesitas (o sea 1,7v) el resultado divido (/) por el consumo total.

Ej: (12v - 1.7v) / 570mAh = 0.0181 x 1000 = 18Ohms o la resistencia más proxima mayor q esta. si el consumo es muy grande la resistencia puede ser de 1/2W 1/W pero no mas.

espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 9, 2008)

me as ayudado bastante eduardo, pero tengo una dudita le tengo que poner la misma resistencia a cada led? esque los delanteros son los blancos de alta intensidad y traseros son rojos normales, lo que puedo hacer es sumar la potencia dl delantero y aparte la del trasero y poner una sola resistencia de 1w para alante y otra de 1 w tambien o 1/2 w para atras como lo ves eso lo podria hacer asi tambien no aunque al tener una sola resistencia aumentaria algo el consumo ya que es mas grande no? muchas gracias ah, me llamo Felipe por si acaso para que no esteis con lo del nick y eso. ok? muchas gracias 1 saludo espero vuestras respuestas


----------



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 11, 2008)

alguien tiene una solucion? en la parte delantera le quisiera poner solo una resistencia de 1w valdria y estaria bien no? yen la parte de atras o cada uno con su resistencia o una resistencia tambien para todos como lo veis?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esto.
Chao.
elaficionado.
______________
Nota.
Lo encontré en:http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/led.htm


----------



## alumno_CFGM (Feb 13, 2008)

elaficionado esta bastante bien pero lo unico que los leds son o 9 o 19 leds en paralelo van conectados, y los de atras son 4 en paralelo tambien, la tension de los leds delanteros estara de 3 a 4.5V no? ya que son blancos, y la trasera seria de unos 3V aprox al ser los rojos normales no? y luego la bateria es de 12V. lo que seria es poner una resistencia de 1W para un conjunto total de 19 o 9 leds en paralelo, y otra resistencia para 4 leds rojos en paralelo tambien o una a cada uno. muchas gracias aver si lo podemos sacar que es por seguridad,
e probado con una resistencia de 1w para la iluminacion delantera de 1.8 ohms, +/-5%, eso es lo que me pone en un calculador de resistencias que lo e hecho hay por si acaso me avia equivocado yo y me sale eso, y el resultado es de que era muy poca resistencia porque a partir de 9V los leds perdian luminescencia es decir ya se estavan sobre pasando de tension .os dejo los colores por si acaso pero vamos que creo que era muy poca resistencia. marron gris dorado dorado.espero vuestra respuesta gracias compañeros


----------



## Meta (Jul 3, 2008)

...


----------

